# Rochester Zombie Walk & Bowl for Charity June 7th, 2014 Pittsford, NY



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello All, 
We are Having a Zombie Walk And Bowl for Charity June 7th at Clover lanes in Pittsford NY. here is a link to the event page.
https://www.facebook.com/events/819899771357120/ or
Hauntedvoid.com/ZombieBowling


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Its getting closer!!!


----------

